# Stanley Bailey No. 1 for $1500



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Stanley No.1 on e-bay (not mine) -- looks correct from a cursory look -- no lateral adjustment lever -- solid (no depression) brass adjustment screw, etc.

James


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow.Amazing condition.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Something looks funny with the mouth opening to me. Maybe just the light or something, but it looks unsquare


----------



## EricD (Jan 17, 2013)

The only value of that #1 is as a collector, not a user. If I needed a #1, I'd buy a Lie-Nielsen #1 for $225. What does one use a #1 size hand plane for? A block plane fits my hand much better.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought the payment terms in the description were odd....


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I wonder where he got it?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like he put it to a wire wheel, on the body at least. I always thought that would detract from the value as far as the collectors go.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, that baby has been tarted up to look her best. The description pretty much tells the story. BUT, remember, there are collectors and there are collectors. A new collector with money to burn is probably who bought this, not an experienced one.


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*#1 Stanley Plane*

Apparently he did not get the $1500 as it is now relisted under the value of $1100.

David Turner


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

It's worth $1,500 plus. Its the economy.


----------

